# Empfehlung Betriebsmittelettiketten WSCAD



## edi (17 August 2006)

Hallo,


ich verwende WSCAD 5.0 .
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Betriebsmittelettiketten zum 
ausdrucken mit Tintenstrahldrucker oder SW Laser ?
Danke.


----------



## ralfm (19 August 2006)

Hallo,

den direkten Ausdruck in Etiketten habe ich noch nicht probiert, ich scheue ein wenig die Konfiguration und Ausprobiererei bis das Ergebnis auf dem Etikett ist. 
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich allerdings mit der Software von Phoenix CMS-MARK-WIN gearbeitet in Verbindung mit Moeller Etiketten XGKE-??
Das war ganz brauchbar, und die Haltbarkeit des Textes war ordentlich (Laser).


----------



## Martin007 (19 August 2006)

Hallo

zum Etiketten drucken kann ich nur Thermotransferdrucker oder Laserdrucker empfelen.

Der Ausdruck muss Lichtecht (UV fest) und wischfest sein. 
Was bringen Etiketten die mit der Zeit verblassen,  oder nach einer Berührung mit feuchen oder öliegen Fingen nicht mehr lesbar sind

 Martin


----------



## MSB (19 August 2006)

Also wir habe von Phönix die Etiketten BMKL 20x8,
der Ausdruck erfolgt direkt aus WSCAD,
einzige Sache das Einrichten ist ein wenig rumgeeiere,
und seltsamerweise auf jeden Rechner anders (gleiches Betriebssystem + gleicher Druckertreiber).

Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nur nach mehrmaligen Bedrucken der Etiketten,
erscheint ein schwarzer Schleier.

Probleme mit Wischen oder so gibt es nicht, nur kommt es manchmal vor,
das bei knicken der Etiketten,
z.B. wenn mann sich verklebt hat und versucht das Etikett abzuziehen,
der Toner abplatzt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cth (21 August 2006)

Hallo,

wir benutzen Etiketten von Panduit mit einem Laserdrucker.
Damit der Toner nicht abplatzt und man die Oberfläche besser schützt wird
mit Klarlack eine dünne Schutzschicht aufgesprüht.

Gruß Christian


----------



## edi (29 August 2006)

Hallo,

danke für eure Empfehlungen, bin noch am probieren......


----------

